# Wheels verses Tracks



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

I just picked up a non running MTD 8 hp about 26" with tracks for 20.00 Can.:devil: A good carb clean and she is purrin' like a kitten:grin:. Can't wait for some snow to try out to see if she is a keeper or a seller. Are tracks better than wheels???


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

I used both in my driveway. Due to the angle of the driveway, a track snowthrower is my only option. I found a wheeled unit easier to move around verses a track unit. But the wheeled unit lacked the traction required for the job. But, since I am used to using the track unit, turning it became a non-issue. For hard packed snowbanks, a track snowthrower for me works a lot better.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It seems those with inclines and in areas where you have really heavy snow the tracks are the way to go. I've only used one once and I'm up north in both Minnesota and Wisconsin and having mostly flat driveways wheels have worked just fine for me. That one time I got to use a tracked machine I did like the way it drove itself into the EOD pile without any assist from me.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was **** bent on buying a track Honda for my driveway, and just for grins, I threw on a set of chains on my Xtrac tires on my Ariens, and I fell like I have the best of both worlds - traction and easy turning. For a $65 investment, I feel I have saved some big bucks.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good tires or chains I think would likely give you the traction you need except for the lightest machines. Remember also the comment about rolling a machine on tracks being more difficult and the more important item - maintenance. Tracks have more moving parts and some can be prone to rusting in the joints, connects and sprockets dictating a lot more maintenance than wheels do to keep them working. Also some of the older machines have tracks that parts may not be available for. Now given all this, some have converted track units to wheels also, so all is not lost down the road if you go with tracks today.


Just some thoughts.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Only wheels 4 me.*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

On a big heavy blower, they are too cumbersome to turn and too slow. 

Had a tracked blower. Removed them and haven't looked back since. I mounted wheels and tires for less than $50.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wheeled units are rare around here.

but we live in a heavy snow and hilly area.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Honda HSS snowblowers, tracks without regrets. 

All the benefits of tracks, outstandingly maneuverable.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I never tried a tracked snowblower. Would probably have better traction on my inclined driveway, but I get along fine for now with wheels. Besides, I'm not buying another snowblower until this one has a catastrophic failure.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You must have a heck of an up grade to climb if you need the chains on the X-Tracs... 



RIT333 said:


> I was **** bent on buying a track Honda for my driveway, and just for grins, I threw on a set of chains on my Xtrac tires on my Ariens, and I fell like I have the best of both worlds - traction and easy turning. For a $65 investment, I feel I have saved some big bucks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

broo said:


> I never tried a tracked snowblower. Would probably have better traction on my inclined driveway, but I get along fine for now with wheels. Besides, I'm not buying another snowblower until this one has a catastrophic failure.



I’ve had great success with my parents driveway with a wheeled 28” mtd gold it’s pretty heavy which helps a great deal on the slope, and it’s quite a slope. I added liquid ballast to the tires this year and it absolutely improved traction. 

I’ve always blown snow up and down the hill, but up hill got even easier with the added ballast. Did a write up here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...td-gold-28%E2%94-357cc-few-modifications.html


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a wheeled machine and it's nice to be able to wheel it from the shed to the heated garage without firing it up. When I have to work on the end of the driveway pile, the wheeled machine bucks around and wants to lift up. In that situation, I wish I had the tracked machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> You must have a heck of an up grade to climb if you need the chains on the X-Tracs...


It's not so much the slope, but when I take out the garbage, some of the kielbasa grease can leak out of the pail. LOL

It is a 500' crushed stone driveway in the Adirondacks, and sometimes, like last night, we can get some freezing rain before the snow, and then it is tough to negotiate up the slope. But, not with the chains. It also may have been operator error - sometimes, when in a hurry, if my speed it too fast for the surface, then the wheels might not grab on the ice coating. Before the chains, I switched sides of the tires, and with the trough pointing forward instead of the "vee", I seems to get better traction. I asked Carlisle about that technique, and they said it gives worse traction - but I certainly know better than they do ! LOL Any thoughts ? Just seems to make sense...to me anyways.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> It's not so much the slope, but when I take out the garbage, some of the kielbasa grease can leak out of the pail. LOL
> 
> It is a 500' crushed stone driveway in the Adirondacks, and sometimes, like last night, we can get some freezing rain before the snow, and then it is tough to negotiate up the slope. But, not with the chains. It also may have been operator error - sometimes, when in a hurry, if my speed it too fast for the surface, then the wheels might not grab on the ice coating. Before the chains, I switched sides of the tires, and with the trough pointing forward instead of the "vee", I seems to get better traction. I asked Carlisle about that technique, and they said it gives worse traction - but I certainly know better than they do ! LOL Any thoughts ? Just seems to make sense...to me anyways.


A wise old timer told me that AG tractor tires which are Vees pointing forward are designed to give the most traction in reverse. The idea is if you get stuck going forward, you can always back up and reset. 

I’d assume that would apply to Xtracs as well, similar v shapes. Flipping them could likely give you increased forward traction.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

No... clue on that one, but maybe it can grab more snow with them being backasswards. 

It's probably too much kielbasa juice........ :wink2: 



RIT333 said:


> It's not so much the slope, but when I take out the garbage, some of the kielbasa grease can leak out of the pail. LOL
> 
> It is a 500' crushed stone driveway in the Adirondacks, and sometimes, like last night, we can get some freezing rain before the snow, and then it is tough to negotiate up the slope. But, not with the chains. It also may have been operator error - sometimes, when in a hurry, if my speed it too fast for the surface, then the wheels might not grab on the ice coating. Before the chains, I switched sides of the tires, and with the trough pointing forward instead of the "vee", I seems to get better traction. I asked Carlisle about that technique, and they said it gives worse traction - but I certainly know better than they do ! LOL Any thoughts ? Just seems to make sense...to me anyways.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

After 40+ years of using a wheel blower, I picked up a smaller mid to late 80's Craftsman 8-25 Trac-Drive. I serviced it and been using it. There was a little bit of a learning curve to it but got that out of the way. I really like this blower and just picked up another last night. They have the solid axle and friction wheel drive.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Wouldn't have believed if I didn't see it. Chains on Xtrac. LOL


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jrcjr said:


> Wouldn't have believed if I didn't see it. Chains on Xtrac. LOL



Don't laugh until you try it. I have those chains, and I snow blow the sides of power poles with my machine now. It is fantastic. It saved me having to buy a Honda snow blower and a bunch of jets !


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> jrcjr said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't have believed if I didn't see it. Chains on Xtrac. LOL
> ...


lol, the gloves are off.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

jrcjr said:


> Wouldn't have believed if I didn't see it. Chains on Xtrac. LOL


Sometimes, you just gotta do what ya gotta do to get a grip on things  
When there's a nice layer of ice under that snow, nothing beats having chains to get a grip, even tracks can lose their grip in this situation.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

I originally owned a 10/28 Craftsman Track. Then a HS 9/28 Track Honda, then a 8/28 Yamaha. Each unit handled differently. The easiest to maneuver is the Yamaha. I would think a 24" Track unit would be very easy to maneuver. A wheeled unit super easy. 
I like the track in that the bucket does not ride up as much vs wheels. The big plus for wheels is moving it without the engine running. Thus I make sure I will not run out of gas in a track unit. 
I really enjoy track blower due to my steep incline in the driveway and blowing into packed snowbanks. It is like owning a mini tank. I am an unhealthy 62-year-old with chronic fatigue and have no problems using a track blower that is powered. 
For a level driveway, tracks may be overkill, but I am a track fan.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

RAYAR said:


> ...nothing beats having chains to get a grip...


Coming soon to a snow blower near you: LOL


----------

